# can u  freeze corn on cob ?



## jrod62 (Aug 12, 2011)

sad day at the veggie stand . "today last day for the season"

they pick the corn every morning so its as fresh as it gets.

so i got me 3 doz. ears of corn. this is the only time of year

that we eat corn on cob. the fake stuff they sell in store ,

well it just plain sucks!!!!!

we just got a food saver. so here my thinking. if we seal the corn

and freeze it ,we can have fresh corn year round.

or will it be mushy and lose flavor when we thaw it out???


----------



## alblancher (Aug 12, 2011)

I havn't had any problem to this point, but it doesn't last long around my house so I can't tell you what it tastes like a couple of month down the road.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 12, 2011)

I know you can cut it off the cob and freeze it, but I'm not sure if freezing on the cob will halt the conversion of sugar to starch. I got the same news at my favorite veggie stand just south of Annapolis today. Corn and tomatoes are just about done she told me. Sad, sad day.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2011)

Many people freeze corn on the cob and I have tried it in the past but honestly I just don't find the taste the same as fresh. Other people do like it tho and I think just figure it's better than the stuff you can buy from the store


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2011)

I do it the redneck way.  Bag it with the husks still on, freeze it and then throw it on the grill still wrapped in the husks and frozen. It stays moist as it cooks on the grill.  It's like soaking whole ears of corn in water before grilling so the husks don't burn.

Only down side is it takes up a lot of freezer space that way. lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Also you can clean the husks off, blanch the corn then either cut it off the cob and freeze or freeze on the cob.

Like Piney said, it's not as good as fresh from the field corn but it beats what you can get in the store.


----------



## jc1947 (Aug 12, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> I do it the redneck way.  Bag it with the husks still on, freeze it and then throw it on the grill still wrapped in the husks and frozen. It stays moist as it cooks on the grill.  It's like soaking whole ears of corn in water before grilling so the husks don't burn.
> 
> Only down side is it takes up a lot of freezer space that way. lol
> 
> ...


I have found this to be the best way for corn on the cob. I also blanch ears and cut the corn off the cob...bag it and vac seal it. I found a handy dandy tool for husking and cutting kerrenls off the cob.http://www.leemfgco.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=18

Hope this is a bit of help.

JC


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> I have found this to be the best way for corn on the cob. I also blanch ears and cut the corn off the cob...bag it and vac seal it. I found a handy dandy tool for husking and cutting kerrenls off the cob.http://www.leemfgco.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=18
> 
> Hope this is a bit of help.
> 
> JC


I love it!!! Thanks for the link JC, I need one of those.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2011)

My absolute favorite thing out of the garden is fresh corn on the cob and I have resigned myself to just eating it in season which is a bummer of course in Fl and buying it the season is long starting from the south and moving north. My wife gets tired of me wanting corn everyday while it's in season tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al I have not tried freezing it still in the husk but will now. That or I have to make room in the greenhouse for it


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the info. will try some  " redneck way" with the husk on some without just see what we like best.

still got to be better then the fake stuff that be in store in few months.


----------



## jsdspif (Aug 12, 2011)

I froze some one year off the cob . First I blanched the ears , then an ice bath and cut the kernels off . Bagged them up and froze long enough to freeze liquid and then vacuum sealed . I didn't like the results . It got really watery (?) There was a lot of liquid in the portions after reheating and it didn't seem to have the flavor it did fresh off the cob . I thought just cheap canned corn was much better tasting and texture wise . I have heard of freezing on the cob but I think one of the complaints on that is the amount of space it takes up .


----------



## flash (Aug 12, 2011)

I have froze some before. Works OK, but don't expect that just fresh taste when you thaw it out.


----------



## pat king (Aug 12, 2011)

I see Corn all over here too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,and there's a couple of fields I'm gonna ask if I can get some field Corn,I like it fried in Butter with S/CBP better than the sweet variety(more milk in it).The sweet Corn we like on the cob,and what we don't eat we cut and freeze it for frying , soups , salsas and  chowders and such.We got some today and I may be frying it tonight, if I do I'll post the process.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## mco (Aug 12, 2011)

here's a good vid from Rachel Ray on shucking corn


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2011)

I see it in the frozen section so I say


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2011)

I have done it several times in the husk adding a paper towel to the bag and vac seal with the FoodSaver. It is not the same as fresh but not bad


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2011)

jrod62, Mornin'.....

For the last few years, we had sliced the kernels off the cob.....put a thin layer of corn on a sheet pan that has been oiled in a very thin layer of pam (so it doesn't stick to the tray) and freeze. The individual kernals freeze very fast on an aluminum sheet pan. Then placed in freezer bags while still frozen an put back in the freezer. This corn we use in everything from soups to stews. Ain't like eatin' it off the cob but....pretty good.....


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 13, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> jrod62, Mornin'.....
> 
> For the last few years, we had sliced the kernels off the cob.....put a thin layer of corn on a sheet pan that has been oiled in a very thin layer of pam (so it doesn't stick to the tray) and freeze. The individual kernals freeze very fast on an aluminum sheet pan. Then placed in freezer bags while still frozen an put back in the freezer. This corn we use in everything from soups to stews. Ain't like eatin' it off the cob but....pretty good.....


I will give this a try, thanks


----------

